# Tempestade Tropical NANA (Atlântico 2008 #14)



## Vince (12 Out 2008 às 23:10)

No Atlântico formou-se a Tempestade Tropical NANA.
Está previsto que não sobreviva muito tempo à medida que se desloca para oeste-noroeste, apenas lhe dão 2 dias de vida.












*-------------*
*Informação*
Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.

*-------------*
*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade.
Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do NHC (National Hurricane Center) ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2008 às 18:19)

Não houve muito a dizer da Nana até ter sido emitido o último aviso ontem. Como por vezes acontece nas discussions do NHC com certas tempestades inofensivas, houve um pouco de boa disposição na última mensagem.



> NANA HASN'T BEEN PRODUCING ENOUGH CONVECTION TO QUALIFY FOR TROPICAL
> CYCLONE STATUS FOR MANY HOURS...*SO IT'S TIME TO SING NA NA HEY HEY
> KISS HER GOODBYE.* THIS WILL BE THE LAST ADVISORY ON NANA. WITH SUCH
> STRONG SHEAR FORECAST IN THE PATH OF THIS SYSTEM...REGENERATION IS
> ...


----------

